

Ask HN: Anyone know of a service like usertesting.com but for iPhone apps? - amichail

Even if the testing is done only in Apple's simulator, it would still be very useful.
======
wallflower
iBetaTest.com

<http://ibetatest.com/iphone/controllers/welcome/>

New community to link beta testers with iPhone developers. I have not checked
it out yet but bookmarked it.

"You can easily download an ADC import file of all of your approved testers -
so you do not have to enter them one by one into the Provisioning System."

Via: [http://www.mobileorchard.com/iphone-app-beta-testing-
communi...](http://www.mobileorchard.com/iphone-app-beta-testing-community-
ibetatest/)

